# yoyo loach



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if aquarium salt is safe with yoyo loaches? I want to add the loaches to my cichlid tank that has aquarium salt added.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Loaches do not benefit from aquarium salt. Do not add it to any loach tank. Most cichlids don't need it either. Give them more water changes instead. One of the few species that I would ever put salt in, would be Mollies. They seem vulnerable to many health issues unless they have salt. Nobody salts up cichlid tanks any more do they? South americans may do better with low pH rainforest water, but Africans will always be better in pure hard clean dechlorinated high-pH toronto tap-water, plus NOTHING.

Also, what cichlids do you want to put in with the Yoyos? I don't keep any loaches with any cichlids, unless they are VERY peaceful cichlids. I kept Curviceps cichlids successfully with Clown Loaches once. Every other Cichlid I've ever kept, I would not try to combine with any loach, even the "semi" aggressives. Note that many loaches, including the Yoyo, have suborbital spines, which they will use to defend themselves or when frightened. It's not just that the cichlid might hurt your loach. More that your cichlid might try to boss the loach around, and might lose an eye, or get a nasty cut and an infection from a scared loach.

[Source: Loach book]

Warren


----------

